# Looking for new or used rims!!!



## ariveraarias496 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm looking for a new or used pair or rims for my 2011 LT1 cruze, I'm looking to paint them green, but all that already come painted like " Konig" don't have the 5x105 bolt pattern i need "/ so if anyone knows or has some rims 4 sale let me know!!! 

this is the look i wanna go for
dsc_1043copy.jpg


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

I will have some 17's that I don't need later this week. They are only 2 months old and the tires only have about 3000 miles on them. They are ICW tsunami 214 mb's I send you pictures of them if you want


----------



## ariveraarias496 (Jul 31, 2012)

that be awesome man, yeah like i don't mind used since I'm going to paint them lol


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

PM me if you want to talk pricing and what not. I will post pictures of them on the car to give you an idea of what they look like. Wont really matter since you are painting them but at least you would see the pattern.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

They are currently black with a machined face, should be pretty easy to paint.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ariveraarias496 said:


> I'm looking for a new or used pair or rims for my 2011 LT1 cruze, I'm looking to paint them green, but all that already come painted like " Konig" don't have the 5x105 bolt pattern i need "/ so if anyone knows or has some rims 4 sale let me know!!!
> 
> this is the look i wanna go for
> dsc_1043copy.jpg


Do you currently have the 5 spoke 16 in wheels? If so are you selling when you get new wheels? PM if you are selling your old wheels.


----------

